# ***OFFICIAL*** Jon Jones vs Vladimir Matyushenko Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Jon 'Bones' Jones fighting Vladimir 'The Janitor' Matyushenko at UFC on Versus 2 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jones. 1st round KO or submission.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Jones, second round tko


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Vlad Mat UD


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Going more with my 'hope' than really knowing all that much about the Janitor. As far as seeing him fight that is. 

Hopefully it'll be competitive and not a roll-over win for Jones (which I'd love to see, but want him to feel that he still has so much to learn and keeps training at a very high level)


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Went with the one whos last name I cant say lol......


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

I can only see this fight resulting in the janitor cleaning elbow marks off his face..


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Gotta go with Bones on this one. The reach and viciousness of his elbows are unmatched in the UFC.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Jon Jones on his opponent:



> Jon Jones likens his instant stardom to surfing a wave. The key to staying upright is to not think about where the water is taking him.
> 
> "That whole 'next big thing' stuff, it sounds cool," Jones told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com). "But it doesn’t change anything about me or my family and my personal life. It doesn’t hold that much weight."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I inadvertently voted for the Janitor - I don't see the Janitor being much more of a challenge than Hammil, but after this, Bones seriously needs to fight a 'name' - Forrest, T. Silva, or Ace. Although I really don't want to see Ace get destroyed.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Dana White has stated on MMA Live that with this win, _Bones_ will start fighting the 'top 8 LHW's in the world'.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

MrObjective said:


> I inadvertently voted for the Janitor - I don't see the Janitor being much more of a challenge than Hammil, but after this, Bones seriously needs to fight a 'name' - Forrest, T. Silva, or Ace. Although I really don't want to see Ace get destroyed.


Franklin would tool Bones striking but get completely prison raped in the clinch and on the ground. That is a winnable fight for Ace but a very difficult win.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

osmium said:


> Franklin would tool Bones striking but get completely prison raped in the clinch and on the ground. That is a winnable fight for Ace but a very difficult win.


That is not anything against Franklin though. I mean most people would get prison raped in the clinch with Bones.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

*Jon Jones goal is to be an Anderson Silva with great wrestling*

http://mmahits.com/events/ufc-on-versus-2/ufc-on-versus-jones-matyushenko-pre-fight-interviews/






In my opinion Jones will never be the on the level of striking Anderson is at, but his wrestling will make up for it.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

He's still young, there is definately a chance he'll be as good as Anderson, if not better, even on his feet.


----------



## Tallulah Belle (Jul 31, 2010)

I hope he does. Althought Silva is pretty good with Wrestling and take down defense as well so if hes better he will be awesome!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jones definitely has the ability. He represents the next generation MMA fighters. A generation whose athleticism scares me. Not to mention that Jones is only 23.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He should just be practicing his 1-2, push kick, and doubling up on jabs over and over every day with that freak reach of his. As a striker the guy he should model himself after is Sato. He won't ever be Andy standing that is more than practice, aptitude, and athleticism. It is instincts and reflexes you are born with.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

He better start working on his dancing and taunting then..


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

I dont think Andersons level of striking can be learnt by everyone its something you just have or you dont. Guess we will find out in the future if ha has "it".


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Not a bad person to mold yourself after, though. Even if some of Anderson's abilities are not learned. Jones can still the a guy that people try to model themselves after in say 5 years time. (They do it now, but he'll mos def be a champion for awhile by then) 

I'm just excited about the pedigree of this kid. He's at a great time in his career where he can lose and just chalk it up to experience and get better and better. Not saying I expect him to lose any time soon, but if he did it wouldn't be the worst thing for his career.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

I think jones could be very close to Anderson Silvas striking but as stated before, to be on Silas level you do need to be born with that talent. I heard an interview with Dana on vs this morning at like 3 am, may have been started before on here, Dana said Jones won't see a title shot until probably a year from now. He was praising him a lot though, his skills and talent for his age. Still its seemsa year is along time to wait for a shot for a guy like Jones. He mentioned also after this fight if he wins he will be fighting one of the top 8 LHW. He named a few, but said we will have to wait and see. Im on my phone doing this otherwise I'd search for it, but this took forever as it is.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Needs to learn the air guitar.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Jones will NEVER be an anderson silva, Jones will bring a unique fighter style to MMA. I think Silva is a naturally skilled fighter than can't be learn. Whereas Jones is a trained fighter who will bring ever aspect of MMA into play. If Jones reach his potential I don't think he would be a better striker than anderson silva. But he will be a better all around fighter.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

At this moment, he's the only guy in MMA I would put money against Anderson Silva in any weight class from 170 to 205.


----------



## uno dondo (Jun 8, 2007)

I gotta go with a Jones win via spinning back kick to the stomach, the janitor will get cleaned out.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Jones is crazy good.

He's so inexperienced and young, but the way he fights and how he destorys people is very impressive. The only thing that I can question right now is his cardio. His cardio wasn't fantastic against Bonnar, which is like 1 of his two fights or so that has gone passed the second round. So, I'm really interested to see how he does in another 3 rounder.

Skill wise, he's awesome and the sky is the limit, he's so young, I expect great things from him in the future.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Michael Carson said:


> Jones is crazy good.
> 
> He's so inexperienced and young, but the way he fights and how he destorys people is very impressive. The only thing that I can question right now is his cardio. His cardio wasn't fantastic against Bonnar, which is like 1 of his two fights or so that has gone passed the second round. So, I'm really interested to see how he does in another 3 rounder.
> 
> Skill wise, he's awesome and the sky is the limit, he's so young, I expect great things from him in the future.


yeah im glad someone pointed this out, his cardio is something that is up for question judging by his performance against Bonnar in particular, I think it's possible he may just be too big for lhw already but cant say for sure till he takes on Vlad or someone in top 8.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I just saw a cool video on the ufc website where John Howard says about Jones, " I sparred with him a long time, he did things to me I didn't think were possible." 

Not feeling real good about my bet right now...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Come on vladdy, OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Jon Jones by Yoga Flame!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Would be a sight to see if Matyushenko brutally KO'd Jones.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TLC said:


> Would be a sight to see if Matyushenko brutally KO'd Jones.


It would be a sight worthy of Inception, because it's only happening in his DREAMS.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't see an outcome that doesn't involve Jones with his hand held high.

But I've been wrong before...


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

over 10 inches reach advantage to Jones, that may help his striking style.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm just waiting for "Cecil Peoples scores this fight 47-12 to Matyushenko..." How is this guy still working??


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Omg, Cecil peoples on the house... :sarcastic12:


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

as Mr Rogan just said. QUICK & BRUTAL.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW! Early stoppage but shit the bed Jones is a beast!!!!


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Good God.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Dang.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

A little early. But I didn't see the fight going much better for Vladi.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Seeing it on the replay it was justified Vlady was looking for a way out of the fight when those rapid fire elbows started coming down. Bones is beastly strong to be able to manhandle Vlady like that.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

As i said before, Vlas was just fast food for Bones career.
Easy credits...


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

That was uhhhh quick


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> WOW! Early stoppage but shit the bed Jones is a beast!!!!


Thought that was great reffing some Herb Dean myself. No way he was going to get out out that crucifux without eating another 10+ elbows.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, thought it was an early stoppage at first but after watching the replay it definitely wasn't.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Herb knew where it could go had he let it go for another 3 seconds. At least this way Vald can come back with out being out with an injured eye like Vera. Jones is amazing and with this quick fight I think we see him again very soon.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

Lol. Do work what a classy dude though. Stay classy San Diego haha awesome movie.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Slightly justified stoppage just because Vlad couldn't defend himself, and it was only a matter of time.

No more lesser fighters, top 10 fighters or bust at this point.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Damnit.  Jeeze. who could have seen that coming........ (joke)


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Uhm.. He is scary good.. Vladi didn't land a thing.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Ouch, Bones looked great...again.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay, Jones time to move up or risk being Bobby Lashley.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Jones just Roy Nelson'd him


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Agreed. Step up in competition, please.

Guy could fight tomorrow for Christ's sake.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

LOL! Anchorman quote for the win!

Though i think Bones would anihalate him, i'd like to see him face Forrest in his next fight


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That was just nasty, no other place that fight was going, so it was a just stoppage.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Gyser said:


> Thought that was great reffing some Herb Dean myself. No way he was going to get out out that crucifux without eating another 10+ elbows.


Yeah on second viewing, no way Vlad was getting out of that crucifix, so he would have just been beaten unconcious, so yeah i agree good reffing.

You stay classy San Diego! HAHA what a legend!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Who's next?

Forrest? or would they save him from another serious beating!


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome! I would have liked to see a longer fight with all the build-up and long wait but Bones is just that good.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn guys he doesn't make the fights, how bout a "good fight", "he looks good". We know he needs a step up and he just asked for it. Saying time to step up and what not makes it seem like he is asking for fighters out of the top 10.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jones vs. the winner of Bader vs. Lil Nog.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> LOL! Anchorman quote for the win!
> 
> Though i think Bones would anihalate him, i'd like to see him face Forrest in his next fight


Yeah, that was outta the blue but well done on the Anchorman quote...he's pretty stoic so it's nice to see he's not another cyborg


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Okay, Jones time to move up or risk being Bobby Lashley.


I think they are building up his drawing power so we get to see him crushing these guys for free. But man I would love to see him take on Lyoto Machida or Anderson Silva.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Okay, Jones time to move up or risk being Bobby Lashley.


What is this i dont even....

Dont ever compare Jon Jones to Booby Lashley again thanks.

Stop ******* hating and give the kid some credit.

Give him the winner of rampage/machida.


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

Get used to early stoppages with Jones.

If he gets any better, the refs will be stopping his fights before they start.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Honestly that fight pissed me off....It was too lopsided and quick, I'm getting slightly annoyed that Jones doesn't show any weaknesses and gets rid of decent guys like nothing. I want to see him fight a top guy already...


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

That was a trip takedown that couldn't have been done without Jones' ridiculously long limbs. I don't anyone else could've stuck his leg all the way around & behind Matyushenko to setup the trip. Crazy.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

prolyfic said:


> Damn guys he doesn't make the fights, how bout a "good fight", "he looks good". We know he needs a step up and he just asked for it. Saying time to step up and what not makes it seem like he is asking for fighters out of the top 10.


It was clearly a solid performance, but it also feels terribly anti-climactic. I know Vlad is one tough dude, but who really didn't see this coming? It almost comes off as a throw-away fight, and I'm sorry... none of it screamed 'main event'. Whether it's Jones' fault or not, fans deserve proper, compelling fights, which this was absolutely not. I don't fault Jones for it... but I'm fully entitled to say, 'Top ten guy now, please'.

Good job, Jon Jones. Better job next time, Joe Silva.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see him fight Ortiz or Brilz next :thumb02:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It was clearly a solid performance, but it also feels terribly anti-climactic. I know Vlad is one tough dude, but who really didn't see this coming? It almost comes off as a throw-away fight, and I'm sorry... none of it screamed 'main event'. Whether it's Jones' fault or not, fans deserve proper, compelling fights, which this was absolutely not. I don't fault Jones for it... but I'm fully entitled to say, 'Top ten guy now, please'.
> 
> Good job, Jon Jones. Better job next time, Joe Silva.


Agreed, that was a crap main event, Matyushenko is clearly past his best, and Jones needs to be fighting the younger guns at the top of the division.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't fault Jones for it... but I'm fully entitled to say, 'Top ten guy now, please'.
> 
> Good job, Jon Jones. Better job next time, Joe Silva.


This sounds better...to me at least.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Honesty **yawn** not to disrespect JJ at all because he needs to be fighting top contenders and not guys like this. How long can they give him match-ups like this? This was a slam-dunk even before the fight started. Rampage/Machida winner, Thiago Silva, or hell Randy Couture(after the Toney crap)- give this guy a quality fight.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Walker said:


> Honesty **yawn** not to disrespect JJ at all because he needs to be fighting top contenders and not guys like this. How long can they give him match-ups like this? This was a slam-dunk even before the fight started. Rampage/Machida winner, Thiago Silva, or hell Randy Couture(after the Toney crap)- give this guy a quality fight.


I;d hate to see what he'd do to Randy. Feed him anyone. Anyone but Randy. I couldnt watch Randy take such an ass whooping


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Okay, so it's not just me that's a bit underwhelmed now that it's all over. I mean, props to Bones, I'm incredibly impressed, yet again.

I just wanted a little competition from Vlad though. The closest was a swinging left hook he missed on. If that connected, who knows, but that's what we have to talk about. Of course he had Bones left arm 'trapped' for 10 seconds or so on the ground.

Oh man, that crucifix was so deadly, I'm sure it's got Big Country green with envy!

As for Bones next fight, it better be someone legitimately in the top 5-8 or at least a big name fight.

I'd accept any of the following:
T. Silva (who has lost his last two fights and would get crushed, but it'd still be fun to watch)
Bader/Lil Nog winner
Machida/Rampage winner or loser (although this would probably be too far away)
Phil Davis (this is more of a title fight in 2-3 years type deal if Mr. Wonderful keeps improving so well)
There are many more obviously, we'll see what happens.

I don't want him fighting Forrest. He'd destroy him just like AS did.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Walker said:


> Honesty **yawn** not to disrespect JJ at all because he needs to be fighting top contenders and not guys like this. How long can they give him match-ups like this? This was a slam-dunk even before the fight started. Rampage/Machida winner, Thiago Silva, or hell Randy Couture(after the Toney crap)- give this guy a quality fight.


I see either a Thiago Silva fight, Lil Nog/Bader fight, or maybe Ricardo Arona's comeback fight.


----------



## KPRGOONER (Aug 2, 2010)

At the end of the day Jones could only go out and fight what was in front of him, and he done it superbly. Hopefully he can fight someone much higher up the division next time round.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I;d hate to see what he'd do to Randy. Feed him anyone. Anyone but Randy. I couldnt watch Randy take such an ass whooping


Or Ace....he already had to fight AS 2x and moved to LHW to get away.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

jj is cool but i still think hes striking is sloppy and someone like thiago silva can knock him out. 

im mostly refering to his stance and movement.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Leave poor old Forrest out of this, lol. That man needs a 'booster' fight after such a lengthy lay off, and Jon Jones isn't the man to 'come back' on. Now the Forrest who fought Rua or Rampage... that could make for an interesting opponent against Jones. But I don't feel like that's the Forrest we have right now. I'm still going with the winner of Bader vs. Nog. Definitely a step up, which leads to bigger names like Rampage, Machida, and eventually the champion.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

IS there a better position in the whole of MMA than the Salaverry? I think not!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Jones impresses as usual. I'll be looking forward to the step up in competition. While I agree that Matyushenko is a beast, I do think it wasn't much of a step up after Vera and Hamill. I want to see Jones fighting some of the top in the division at this point. Jones is a monster.


----------



## KPRGOONER (Aug 2, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> IS there a better position in the whole of MMA than the Salaverry? I think not!


HAHA, very true :thumb02:


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Great display from Jones. Matyushenko, however, had nothing for him. Jones is a better striker, wrestler, grappler, has a huge reach advantage, he's stronger and has more variety in his attacks. 

On a side note, his elbows are absolutely vicious.


----------



## KPRGOONER (Aug 2, 2010)

Calibretto9 said:


> Jones impresses as usual. I'll be looking forward to the step up in competition. While I agree that Matyushenko is a beast, I do think it wasn't much of a step up after Vera and Hamill. I want to see Jones fighting some of the top in the division at this point. Jones is a monster.


Just a thought though...

Does anyone else think there may be an advantage in terms of PPV sales, and all round draw by building up JJ a bit slower?

Rather than just dumping him into a match where he might lose, or not be as impressive, thus losing some of the buzz and hype surrounding him. Maybe Dana has that in the back of his mind?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> IS there a better position in the whole of MMA than the Salaverry? I think not!


Probably only 1 other position is better. Standing in the centre of the octagon with your hand raised :thumb02:


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

KPRGOONER said:


> Just a thought though...
> 
> Does anyone else think there may be an advantage in terms of PPV sales, and all round draw by building up JJ a bit slower?
> 
> Rather than just dumping him into a match where he might lose, or not be as impressive, thus losing some of the buzz and hype surrounding him. Maybe Dana has that in the back of his mind?


I think that's true, to a point, however they've been building the hype around Jones for awhile now. In fact, I'd say it started back after his amazing win over Bonnar. That's when the hype train started roaring. You can only keep that going for so long. At this point, there have been two free UFC events showcasing Jones demolishing people. He's pretty mainstream at this point.

Also, I think in a similar vein they really tried to hype Huerta up for a long time only to have him eventually have some hiccups and ditch the UFC.

The guy has the talent: Get him in there and let him go!


----------



## KPRGOONER (Aug 2, 2010)

Calibretto9 said:


> I think that's true, to a point, however they've been building the hype around Jones for awhile now. In fact, I'd say it started back after his amazing win over Bonnar. That's when the hype train started roaring. You can only keep that going for so long. At this point, there have been two free UFC events showcasing Jones demolishing people. He's pretty mainstream at this point.
> 
> Also, I think in a similar vein they really tried to hype Huerta up for a long time only to have him eventually have some hiccups and ditch the UFC.
> 
> The guy has the talent: Get him in there and let him go!



Yeah that's a good point, and i'm sure more than anything, it could actually have a negative effect on Jones himself. If he is being hyped up but not given the rewards, it may backfire on him and the UFC.

I personally think that the UFC should give him the _loser_ of the Rampage/Machida fight. Get him in the deep end against a wounded animal who will be coming off 2 straight losses. However i doubt that will happen. Because i expect Machida to win, and i doubt Rampage will be sent out to a possible 3rd defeat in a row. He is a major draw, and that could be high risk.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Bones vs. Brock. Make it happen, Dana!


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

Best Wrestler in the UFC


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> Bones vs. Brock. Make it happen, Dana!


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Perhaps not... but Bones vs. Cain... _very_ doable.

UFC needs Pride style weight class A vs. weight class B fights!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lyoto, Rampage, Lil Nog will slow the train down. If he beats all three + Rashad cuz I want to see Rashad get beaten down badly then he deserves a title challenge. If the division wasn't that stacked he probably would spring board to a title fight already. 

Reach, powerful unorthodox striking, elite grappling, and a wicked top control game. A rising star indeed...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

JJ is something special but its so hard to figure out where exactly he's at in the LHW division. He needs some real fights before we can consider him on the level of shogun, rampage or even forrest.

as it stands the best fighter he's faced is vera.. so its hard to say..


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Lyoto, Rampage, Lil Nog will slow the train down. If he beats all three + Rashad cuz I want to see Rashad get beaten down badly then he deserves a title challenge. If the division wasn't that stacked he probably would spring board to a title fight already.
> 
> Reach, powerful unorthodox striking, elite grappling, and a wicked top control game. A rising star indeed...


He definitely doesn't need to beat all three fighters you mentioned to deserve a title shot. He needs one win against a top 5 opponent and he's a shoe in for the championship fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Holy Shit!! Jones Just Called Out Toney!!!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^lol did he really?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Come on .... no one else saw that? Live with Ariel on the whatevrit'scalled after fight show?

hahaa I wouldn't make it up. He was laughing, said he was showing his ignorance.... on top of every thing else the guy is pretty funny too. And he clearly called JT out. Advised James not to get assault charges but to bring it to the octagon. Said he would fight at HW.

......now I'm a fan


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Come on .... no one else saw that? Live with Ariel on the whatevrit'scalled after fight show?
> 
> hahaa I wouldn't make it up. He was laughing, said he was showing his ignorance.... on top of every thing else the guy is pretty funny too. And he clearly called JT out. Advised James not to get assault charges but to bring it to the octagon. Said he would fight at HW.
> 
> ......now I'm a fan


I wish they'd set this up instead of the Toney/Couture fight. I'm still a little uneasy about Couture taking on Toney, but Bones would wipe the floor with him, and then his ass.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think the other reason he's not getting a big push is that his age and his height (6'4) makes it highly likely that he won't be able to make weight at 205 for much longer. He may in fact be a heavyweight this time next year, in which case if I'm Brock I'm taking as many fights as I can to cement myself a Heavyweight legacy cause Bones is scary at 205, he might be deadly at HW.

And no way does Jones fight Toney, Dana doesn't want a death in the MMA ring. I am curious to see what the V-bookie odds would be my guess is

Jones .01
Toney 2,000,000,000.00


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No shocker here.

Jones is very skilled and is an amazing fighter. I wasn't expecting anything less from him.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

No surprise at all that Jones was the victor. 

I have a feeling we will be seeing Jones fight the winner of the Bader/Lil Nog fight.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I was at least HOPING it would go past round 1, still though...GIVE HIM top 10!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Brilliant. Absolutely brilliant. I cannot wait to see him step up to a top 5 fighter. This guy is incredible.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Welp the sky is the limit for this kid.......So much talent lets just hope experience doesnt come into play


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Very impressed with Jones.
He seems to be more and more skilled and makes it look easy.
I also have watched the first episode of The Ultimate Insider and they had an interview with Jones and some presentation of his training. After sein that, you can't take anything away from him. he said it simself, he trained his ass off for this fight...and daaaamn - was he in a good condition.

PS: my sig has cought a life of its own ....and is growing bigger and bigger :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I was shocked on how quick it ended :eek03:

but give him Lyoto now, to stop that Hype train


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

awesome, just awesome. been a fan since the bonnar fight and i must say he is getting better each time i see him. the UFC is gonna have to put him with a top ten fighter now.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I was shocked on how quick it ended :eek03:
> 
> but give him Lyoto now, to stop that Hype train


i actually think jones is a bad fight for lyoto, his long unusual strikes would be hard for lyoto to counter all fight


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> awesome, just awesome. been a fan since the bonnar fight and i must say he is getting better each time i see him. the UFC is gonna have to put him with a top ten fighter now.


Top 8 Dana said 



kay_o_ken said:


> i actually think jones is a bad fight for lyoto, his long unusual strikes would be hard for lyoto to counter all fight


Nah, Jones striking might look flashy and all.. but he is not on Lyoto's level yet. He is a pretty overrated striker actually. If he can not use his top notch Wrestling, then I don't see him winning. And Lyoto's TDD is just to much!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Fact is he connects when he wants to, and rarely gets hit. It may not look as picture perfect as Lyoto right now, but who knows? With his reach and speed I think he could surprise alot of people against Machida standing (Not that I want that to happen  )


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

How can Jones have limbs that long.
Come on, a 10.5 inch reach advantage is just sick...


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

vilify said:


> JJ is something special but its so hard to figure out where exactly he's at in the LHW division. He needs some real fights before we can consider him on the level of shogun, rampage or even forrest.
> 
> as it stands the best fighter he's faced is vera.. so its hard to say..


I prepared to get some grief for this, but I think JJ would destroy Forrest without breaking a sweat, beat down Rampage, and get the "W" over Shogun - I think he's ready and could do it right now.



BobbyCooper said:


> I was shocked on how quick it ended :eek03:
> 
> but give him Lyoto now, to stop that Hype train


If they fought tomorrow, my money would be on JB Jones.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> If they fought tomorrow, my money would be on JB Jones.


But Lyoto is the by far worst matchup for him!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> But Lyoto is the by far worst matchup for him!


It's very unlikely that he would step straight to Lyoto, Mr. Cooper.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I just hope Vladdy gets to stick around and they don't use this as an excuse to cut him just because he's not a big draw. Dude's still a serious competitor and a tough fight for most of the division.


----------

